
A New Type of Phishing Attack - "TabNabbing" - Phishing via unfocussed tabs - aj
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/a-new-type-of-phishing-attack/
======
jokermatt999
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376075>

Good article though.

